# FP3 vs Specialized Tarmac SL3 Expert (and FP3 sizing help)



## bagz007 (May 17, 2011)

Hi there I'm new to road cycling, but I've been racing XC MTB on and off for years. I've been looking for a first road bike that I can use for longer training rides, group rides, and to race some local criteriums.

So I've narrowed my choices down to the Pinarello FP3 w/Ultegra or the Specialized Tarmac SL3 Expert w/Ultegra.

I can get the FP3 for about $500 less than the Specialized, and I like the esthetics more on the FP3. Its difficult to determine which bike is 'better' overall, especially in regards to the frame's overall ride/performance (ie. stiffness, responsiveness, power transfer). I am unable to test ride them both for comparison since the local shops do not carry Pinarello, and the Tarmac is special order only with nothing in my size in stock. Any experiences/suggestions bewtween the two?


Also, from the research I've done here it seems Pinarello frames run a bit bigger and most guys at 5'10" with approx. 33" inseams are fitted well onto 54cm frames. I'm 5'9" with a 32" inseam. So can I assume a 53cm frame would fit me well?


----------



## ademitt (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm riding an '08 FP5 and am 5'-10 with a 31 inseam and ride a 53 cm frame comfortably. I have gone down to a 90 mm stem from the 110 that came with my bike.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Get fitted*

I'm 6'0" w/a 33.5" inseam. I ride a 56cm Dogma & a 56cm SL3 S-Works.
I'm not an expert on the FP3 v SL3E but if it were me, I'd want to test these bikes before I commit to either. Also, get fitted properly. Good luck.



bagz007 said:


> Hi there I'm new to road cycling, but I've been racing XC MTB on and off for years. I've been looking for a first road bike that I can use for longer training rides, group rides, and to race some local criteriums.
> 
> So I've narrowed my choices down to the Pinarello FP3 w/Ultegra or the Specialized Tarmac SL3 Expert w/Ultegra.
> 
> ...


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

53 with a 90 stem would be perfect.

I am 5'10" and i ride a54 dog with a90 stem. Long legs otherwise i would have gone iwth a 53.


----------

